# Strobes in 07 NBS GMC



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It's a 90 watt Whelen from Strobesnmore. The vid is crappy, it's from my picture camera. They don't seem very bright in the video but in person they are blinding. Took me about 3 hours to install, it was the second time I've done it so it was pretty straight forward. I was going to put them in the headlights but it was going to take a good hour to get the headlights out (great design GM)
http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=DSCN2868.flv


----------



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice job. No plow? Thats the truck of my dreams....only BLACK!!!xysport


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Ground Control;472205 said:


> Nice job. No plow? Thats the truck of my dreams....only BLACK!!!xysport


No plow, I havn't even drove it this winter, except from my shop to the garage, which are both in my back yard. It's my pearsonal vehicle for 4 or 5 years and then it becomes a work truck.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Sweet Truck 

You could have walked faster.... J/k

If your not plowing w/ it why did u put the hide-a-ways in it??


----------



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

Clapper&Company;472220 said:


> Sweet Truck
> 
> You could have walked faster.... J/k
> 
> If your not plowing w/ it why did u put the hide-a-ways in it??


Because they look cool of course.......


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree, every one should have a pair 

Or maybe its cause every one's doing it these days LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Clapper&Company;472220 said:


> Sweet Truck
> 
> You could have walked faster.... J/k
> 
> If your not plowing w/ it why did u put the hide-a-ways in it??


I actually got my first set in 03. I will plow eventually with it and it's nice to have them for the farm when pulling wagons and such. I didn't really need the diesel or the 3/4 ton either if I wasn't plowing snow. We keep our trucks for at least 10 years, so nothing goes to waste and yes I think they are cool!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome Truck nice strobes too!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I know, just giving you a hard time LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Clapper&Company;472220 said:


> You could have walked faster.... J/k


I know, I know.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

You need to post all your JD's


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

nice truck. strobes look good also!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice, Nice  Wow, what kind of lift do you have in er? Will I be seeing you around at the local truck pulling circut this year..... Sure looks like a nice contender, Pro-street class... (hint, hint) lol. Done anything under the hood?


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice truck. I don't see how it would take an hour to pull out the headlights. We did 5 '07's in one day with two guys and we put 8 strobes in each truck. I have vid of one truck. http://www.youtube.com/NootDogg8870 Let me know what you yhink. It is somewhere in there.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice truck, strobes look good


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

your truck is awesome!!!...i will soon be getting some strobs on my truck!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

NootDogg;472479 said:


> Nice truck. I don't see how it would take an hour to pull out the headlights. We did 5 '07's in one day with two guys and we put 8 strobes in each truck. I have vid of one truck. http://www.youtube.com/NootDogg8870 Let me know what you yhink. It is somewhere in there.


Well there must be a trick to it or something, the chev forum said 50 - 70 minutes and I tried for about 20 minutes and decided the fog lights looked better. I'm pretty mechanicly inclined but didn't like tearing a truck apart quite that much for strobes. Did you come in from the back and not take the lights out? Your vids need to be taken outside and longer then 7 seconds because I have no idea where to look that quick.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;472350 said:


> Nice, Nice  Wow, what kind of lift do you have in er? Will I be seeing you around at the local truck pulling circut this year..... Sure looks like a nice contender, Pro-street class... (hint, hint) lol. Done anything under the hood?


Thanks for the nice comments guys. The lift is a Cognito 4-6" set at around 5". I have a PPE programmer set on level 4 but that's about it for the motor. I can update my programmer now for a DPF delete, so I'm looking at some straight piped exhaust systems. I need to upgrade my tie rod ends, and ally and then I will be able to run on level 5 or 6 and then I plan on going to the truck pulls, to see what it's like. Keep in touch and maybe I can come see you pull. I want to see Bowtie Guy pull too! Been pulling long?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Beautiful! I my self have not pulled as of yet, but went to 5 pulls last year to spectate, Probally wount be pulling this season either since I was offered some nice money for the truck I have now... Dont want to break it before he buys it in mid summer. But once I get my 08, U betcha!!! wesport


----------

